# VINTAGE SCHWINN 1950s DX 20" BALLOON TIRE BICYCLE,PHANTOM,PANTHER,HORNET,ANTIQUE



## tomsjack (Jul 12, 2020)

VINTAGE SCHWINN 1950s DX 20" BALLOON TIRE BICYCLE,PHANTOM,PANTHER,HORNET,ANTIQUE On Ebay

https://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-SCHWINN-1950s-DX-20-BALLOON-TIRE-BICYCLE-PHANTOM-PANTHER-HORNET-ANTIQUE/174343964299?


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jul 13, 2020)

started at .99 cents!


----------

